# How do I hardcode an IP address?



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

I have an XP computer here connected to a network running Windows 2000 Server - the computer is experiencing some communications problem. I was told to try to hardcode the IP address. What are the exact steps to do that?

Thanks.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

Manually input the IP address? Go to Control Panel > Network Connections or right click My Network Places > properties then right click on the connection that needs the IP address and click properties. You can enter the details there.


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Thanks for the quick reply. Do I have to do anything on the server once I hardcode the address on the local computer? 

Note, we are currently using a DHCP setup.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Make sure whatever is giving out DHCP is excluding the IP that you put in your computer. If this isn't done you have the possibility that someone may get a conflict. If you have a server doing the dhcp scope then set an exclusion if you have some kind of soho router change the starting IP to something higher than the number you hardcoded.


----------



## DocShock (Jul 7, 2004)

Great. Thank you for the replies.


----------



## Couriant (Mar 26, 2002)

:up: anytime


----------

